# amd automounter trouble on 8.2--check my configs?



## horseflesh (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a USB disk that is formatted ufs, labeled, and usable with manual mount commands. I have attempted to set up amd, but moving into the target directory causes a timeout error.

I have found many guides online, all basically echoing the configs on this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20349

I'd appreciate it if someone could take a look at my configs. 

Directories: I have created /mnt/usbdrive and I have linked /usbdrive to /host/localhost/usbdrive.

/etc/amd.conf

```
[ global ]
restart_mounts = yes
unmount_on_exit = yes
```

/etc/amd.map

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/amd.map,v 1.10.10.1.6.1 2010/12/21 17:09:25 kensmith Exp $
#
/defaults       type:=host;fs:=${autodir}/${rhost}/host;rhost:=${key}
*               opts:=rw,grpid,resvport,vers=3,proto=tcp,nosuid,nodev

# added from guide

localhost            type:=auto;fs:=${map};pref:=${key}/

localhost/usbdrive      type:=program;fs:=/mnt/usbdrive;\
                        mount:="/sbin/mount mount /mnt/usbdrive";\
                        unmount:="/sbin/umount umount /mnt/usbdrive"
```

added to /etc/rc.conf

```
portmap_enable=YES
portmap_flags="-h 127.0.0.1"
amd_enable=YES
amd_flags="-a /.amd_mnt -c 10 -w 2 -l syslog /host /etc/amd.map"
```

added to /etc/fstab

```
/dev/da0s1              /mnt/usbdrive   ufs     rw,noauto       0       0
```

added to /etc/hosts.allow

```
portmap: localhost : allow
portmap: ALL : severity auth.warning : deny
```

Upon rebooting, amd is running... but moving into /usbdrive or /host/localhost/usbdrive causes a timeout error. I have checked to see if the drive is mounted elsewhere, but it isn't, and I can manually mount/umount it as needed.

Any ideas? I am on the GENERIC kernel which I thought had all the NFS modules needed, but I am clearly wrong about something. 

Thanks!


----------

